# E-Machineshop



## Charley Davidson (Aug 5, 2012)

How many of you use or have used this?  I just realized I can use this to design all my parts for my Plasma table I'm building. Not sure what kind of limitations/restrictions it has though.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: E-Machine*

What is it, Charley? The only E-Machine I am familiar with is a budget PC.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: E-Machine*



Tony Wells said:


> What is it, Charley? The only E-Machine I am familiar with is a budget PC.



Sorry it's actually E-Machineshop     http://www.emachineshop.com/  Please change the title if you can/would Thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 5, 2012)

As it appears, the primary objective is for them to make your parts. They provide the design software, and assist in the process if you wish. Once the product is designed, they are happy to quote you on virtually any quantity you need, from 1 piece up. I have no idea about the cost of this service or the lead time, but it might appeal to certain engineering groups. I have a project or two I could probably use their services on, but I'll probably just do it myself.

I'd also be interested in any real experiences that our members can relate to us.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 5, 2012)

You download their software and draw/design your part, not sure if you need to submit it to them or not or if you can save/print it for your own shop.  That was my primary intention in this post, not really for their machining services.

Thanks for changing the title.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 5, 2012)

You're quite welcome, Charley. I have been a little curious myself about that. I have Autocad and SolidWorks, and no CNC machines to export those model files into Mastercam to actually generate tool paths for machining, so it's probably limited use to me, but I like expanding my knowledge. I'll probably end up getting into CNC, but only if I find bargains. The smaller, hobby machines won't do the type of work I do in a reasonable (meaning money-making) time. I doubt I'll build a CNC anything, unless I get the hots for a plasma. I'll have to hold out for more industrial machinery. I'll probably just further my limited programming knowledge as needed to make do.


----------



## brt (Aug 6, 2012)

I've looked at them about 2 years ago. Her's what I found:

1. Their CAD tool is a joke, compared to Solidworks, Alibre, or even SketchUP
2. They're REALLY expensive per part, until you get to large part counts
3. Their lead times were well into multiple week range

Overall, I decided to join a makerspace (NextFab in Philly) and then outfit my own shop (which is almost complete: I have a CNC mill, a metal lathe [which I will be CNC-ing shortly], a welder, and am now getting a 3d printer).


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 6, 2012)

brt said:


> I've looked at them about 2 years ago. Her's what I found:
> 
> 1. Their CAD tool is a joke, compared to Solidworks, Alibre, or even SketchUP
> 2. They're REALLY expensive per part, until you get to large part counts
> ...



I think your missing the point of this thread, I have "NO" intentions of using these guys to machine anything, I am only using the free software they let you download to draw/design parts for my CNC plasma table. I'm sure this program is a "joke" compared to $12,000.00 solidworks program or any other way over priced cad/cam program but this one is "Free" I have already found some weaknesses in it but it is a great learning tool & I can export my drawings into Lazy Cam & then on to Mach3 so it is useful.  It does not show any dimensions but you can easily add them to the drawings.  Overall I really like it at my level of experience.

I can draw up what I need and take it in to the company I am laid off from and make the parts on one of their machines. So it's a win win for me.


----------



## DMS (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are looking for a free cad program, check out 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=Main_Page

It's a little rough, but works OK in most cases.

One thing to keep in mind is that while it is free, you are spending your time getting familiar with it. If that company goes out of business, or decides to lock it down so you can't use it except with their service... well, if that happens the time you spent goes up in smoke.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're not opposed to learning a new OS (which is no big deal nowdays) consider switching to Ubuntu and getting all the free/open source software you can shake a stick at. Plenty of pro-grade software out there that will do what you want. Don't be intimidated.


----------



## Kennyd (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is a free...yes it's really free! CAD I use for the simple stuff I do called DraftSight: http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/

There is lots of online support for it as well.  

But you will need more than just a CAD program, you will also need a CAM package to control the machine.


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Sep 18, 2012)

I am currently using Siemans Solid Edge program. Taking a bit for me to learn all the in's and out's since I don' have any schooling on CAD programs and dont use it that much any way.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 18, 2012)

I use it for everything i can draw faster in it than anything i have tried if you really want to see how easy it is watch their tutorials on the web  site. everything i have made for my new cnc mill project was drawn on emachineshop. the trick is you have to save the file to their format then you can export it as a dxf file and use it in a cam program. and i use d2nc for the cam program to generate the g-code also really easy.
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 18, 2012)

DMS said:


> If you are looking for a free cad program, check out
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/free-cad/index.php?title=Main_Page
> 
> ...



emachineshop does not have to be on the internet once you have it it wont shut down it just says it needs to update price lists nothing else changes i have been using it for years and i have installed updates without ever purchasing anything from them or giving them any information for that matter.
steve


----------



## Kevin45 (Oct 17, 2012)

For a simple yet powerful 2D drawing program, I highly recommend DeltaCad. At deltacad.com you can download a trial version to try. But for the price they sell it for $39.99 it is well worth it. Plus they have a website that you can post any problem, prints, or suggestions to, plus support of the program. I purchased it for my own personal use at work and now there are many at work also using it.


----------



## 44-henry (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't say that I have used E-Machineshop; however, I have used DraftSight extensively in the past year and have been very impressed with it. I have a very strong background in more conventional programs such as AutoCAD, Inventor, SolidWorks, and also packages such as MasterCAM and SolidCAM so I think I can make some pretty good comparisons about its relative worth. Here is what I would say based on this:

1. The program is free and not just for home use, but commercial use as well. This is not something that a lot of other free CAD packages offer.
2. The program is pretty much a dead ringer for AutoCAD. If you have worked with any AutoCAD program in the last 15 years you will be able to work with Draftsight quite easily.
3. Well it is not a CAM package, you can easily work in dxf format and transfer your files to other cam programs for generating toolpaths, I have done this many times.
4. It is not a 3D software, or a parametric modeling package which means it will never be on the same footing as programs like SolidWorks, Inventor, ProE, etc. This does not take away from the great uses for a truly great 2D drafting program with much of the same capability as AutoCAD. If you want to draw up traditional 2D shop drawings for steam engines and other projects, even for sale, this program will work great for that application. 
5. I suppose that SolidWorks (the company that really controls DraftSight) might change the program over time and it might end up charging for it. I doubt it though.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 7, 2012)

i have draftsight it is nice but i havent used it much
i hate the learning curve involved and i was having trouble grouping items.
i have to practice with it more i just get lazy and always go back to emachinshop
draftsight saves and exports in a lot of formats though, i use it for that all the time
thanks
steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 8, 2012)

I download DraftSight, it appears to me that it does not like Windows 7 very well.


----------



## Bill C. (May 18, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> How many of you use or have used this?  I just realized I can use this to design all my parts for my Plasma table I'm building. Not sure what kind of limitations/restrictions it has though.



 Someone mentioned it on this forum.  I use it because of the 3D imaging.  The drawback is you can't scale your parts.  The program will let you export your file to another CAD program. As well import one.  
I also use CadStd at  http://www.cadstd.com. Both are free downloads.


----------



## Howder1951 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi,
Is this that program that lets you design parts then you can touch a button for quotes?
I found one years ago that did this and it also asked if you would like to make the parts.
The estimates are very much like cnc pricing, one off or small runs are expensive, but when numbers get huge, cost approach material costs. a very sound looking principal, if you can design it and want to buy the finished product it is out there for any manufacturer to pick up, depends on one's risk tolerance i suppose.


----------



## Bill C. (Mar 4, 2014)

Howder1951 said:


> Hi,
> Is this that program that lets you design parts then you can touch a button for quotes?
> I found one years ago that did this and it also asked if you would like to make the parts.
> The estimates are very much like cnc pricing, one off or small runs are expensive, but when numbers get huge, cost approach material costs. a very sound looking principal, if you can design it and want to buy the finished product it is out there for any manufacturer to pick up, depends on one's risk tolerance i suppose.



Emachineshop does have that option. I like the 3D view.


----------



## barlow l (Aug 16, 2014)

I have used their services for some time now for Laser cut parts. Quality is excellent but estimated delivery times sometimes not so much. Just Recently I made a pair of ornate spade shaped hinges for a M1917 Holt artillery tractor grouser box. After drawing it with their program, I printed in on label paper and stuck it on the metal to cut out.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 17, 2014)

I am about as CAD challenged as one person can be, but I use emachineshop for all my modeling now. I believe Jumps did a tutorial on how to use it. The thread is here somewhere and it helped me more than anything the internet, google or the CAD guys at work could do. Maybe someone will post the link to the tutorial.


----------



## chi JBS (Dec 13, 2015)

Charley Davidson said:


> I think your missing the point of this thread, I have "NO" intentions of using these guys to machine anything, I am only using the free software they let you download to draw/design parts for my CNC plasma table. I'm sure this program is a "joke" compared to $12,000.00 solidworks program or any other way over priced cad/cam program but this one is "Free" I have already found some weaknesses in it but it is a great learning tool & I can export my drawings into Lazy Cam & then on to Mach3 so it is useful.  It does not show any dimensions but you can easily add them to the drawings.  Overall I really like it at my level of experience.
> 
> I can draw up what I need and take it in to the company I am laid off from and make the parts on one of their machines. So it's a win win for me.




Look into FUSION 360. A free cad/cam offering from Autodesk.


----------

